# iPhone 8 (coming soon...might as well start the discussion)



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess the first and most important question is, will you shell out a grand to get one?

My 6s is in perfect condition; so while I know they will give me a few hundred dollars for it towards an 8, do I really want to do an upgrade?

Usually I'm a sucker for everything Apple, but I've learned to wait for the 'S' version of their products to come out.

Likely I will let the hype die down, and the inventory increase back up, before pulling the trigger.  What say the rest of you Apple fans?

Does the major price hike preclude you from upgrading, or are you "in" as soon as they are available?

*Apple's forthcoming iPhone 8 will reportedly cost $999*


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

$1k wow.  I need to upgrade...but fuck that.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah I have an old phone as well and am not willing to pay a grand for an iPhone 8 unless it has some crazy features I've been waiting for (like it can make me a sandwich or iron a shirt).


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

The only thing Apple that I own is the OG iPod. And I don't plan on changing that. #AndroidNation


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 27, 2017)

We have an iPad and I love it.  But I prefer android phone's.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 27, 2017)

I had an S6 Edge and was planning to keep it for many years. Then I took it swimming in the ocean for about an hour and suddenly needed a new phone. I went back and forth about waiting for the iPhone 8 but I don't own anything Apple so it would defeat the interoperability purpose. I went with an S8 Plus and like it, but not love it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's the iPhone 8 rollout:

1. Fanboys lose their shit and hail it was the greatest thing ever.
2. Nerd media generally piles on with the above minus a handful of writers who are actually journalists and impartial.
3. Lines around the block at Apple stores, online store is looted within minutes.
4. Some major brickage occurs like it has for just about every iPhone model.
5. Fanboys lose their shit. Apple haters say "I told you so."
6. Apple issues a half-assed apology, talks about its commitment to the consumer, blah, blah.
7. Issues fixed or a workaround is created.
8. Fanboys forget any of the above happened and return to sucking on Jobs' dead dick.
9. See 1-8 for the iPhone 9.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> Here's the iPhone 8 rollout:
> 
> 1. Fanboys lose their shit and hail it was the greatest thing ever.
> 2. Nerd media generally piles on with the above minus a handful of writers who are actually journalists and impartial.
> ...



You missed 8b:  
Apple releases 8s a year later and those with 6 and 7's who waited, are very pleased...like they are every other year when the 's' versions come out.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 28, 2017)

I just want to see what shit 4chan tricks people into doing this time around.

iPhone users fall for 4Chan prank claiming microwaves can charge phones | Daily Mail Online

4chan's fake iOS 7 ads convince users to dunk phones in water | The Daily Dot


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

*Here we go.....*

iPhone X announced with edge-to-edge screen, Face ID, and no home button


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Here we go.....*
> 
> iPhone X announced with edge-to-edge screen, Face ID, and no home button




I've always believed in letting people do what makes them happy they may be dumbasses for doing it but in the end, it's their life. My question though is how can Apple go and act like this is some revolutionary step for smartphones when my S8 can do all of those things and Apple fanboys will clamor all over it and declare it as the next best thing since sliced bread?

Am I not understanding something completely or are people really this blind to what happens around them?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> Am I not understanding something completely or are people really this blind to what happens around them?



You missed my question, which was....


Ooh-Rah said:


> Does the major price hike preclude you from upgrading, or are you "in" as soon as they are available?



If you're going to walk into my thread and call those of us who drink the Apple kool aid "dumbasses", and then "blind", at least do so in a witty way that does not make me feel hatred towards towards you.  See @AWP 's post above.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Here we go.....*
> 
> iPhone X announced with edge-to-edge screen, Face ID, and no home button



Apple's new slogan:  Selling yesterday's technology today.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Apple's new slogan:  Selling yesterday's technology today.



Fuck off!  LOL


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 12, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah 

Sorry, I didn't mean for it come across as brash or ignorant as it did I should have taken the time to reread what I was typing instead of just word vomiting all over. 

I was more amazed at how Apple was trying to spin it as if it's something new and never before seen. I guess my distaste was directed in a poor manner. My apologies.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2017)

The only thing Apple makes that I own or will ever own again, is an iPad.  I'll never pay for their over priced old mobile tech again.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 12, 2017)

I like my iPhone 6, but since its release I haven't seen any changes that I would consider an improvement.  Certainly nothing that would cause me to part with a thousand dollars.  Fuck that.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 12, 2017)

If these guys made something like a combination of their S28 and S15 models running on a newer/current version of Android (7.0+), it would be my next phone.  I just think it's cool and checks a ton of boxes for me:
Shenzhen Outfone Technology Co., Ltd.






It would make an awesome DR/emergency capability phone; think hurricanes, large scale disaster, backcountry, etc.  Lots of cool capabilities....all in a daily use package.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 12, 2017)

Lolz


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> I like my iPhone 6, but since its release I haven't seen any changes that I would consider an improvement.  Certainly nothing that would cause me to part with a thousand dollars.  Fuck that.



That's my thoughts exactly. I dont see anything that my Galaxy S7 can't do already.  Honestly, going into double digit model numbers; I expected something ground-breaking. 



Blizzard said:


> If these guys made something like a combination of their S28 and S15 models running on a newer/current version of Android (7.0+), it would be my next phone.  I just think it's cool and checks a ton of boxes for me:
> Shenzhen Outfone Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I'd buy.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 13, 2017)

I just don't understand how the iPhone can be as old as it is and not have a message indicator light (outside of using the camera's annoying flash).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2017)

My Galaxy S6 has like three different LED colors for messages.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> My Galaxy S6 has like three different LED colors for messages.



But nobody calls or texts you.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I just don't understand how the iPhone can be as old as it is and not have a message indicator light (outside of using the camera's annoying flash).



I like it that way.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 13, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I like it that way.



Seriously? I remember dating this girl who never turned it off, everytime I was around her and she had her phone out I felt like I was going to have a seizure and I'm not even epileptic.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2017)

policemedic said:


> But nobody calls or texts you.


If only that were true though.


----------



## CQB (Sep 13, 2017)

It's...a phone! How amazing! But I will add it is the great price comparison tool of the age and therefore economically beneficial as it increases efficiency through technological change. But for the bucks? Nah, I always buy one generation back anyway; bugs are gone & the cost is lower.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I like it that way.


Hmmm. How long did you work the Midnight Watch? Working nights, using ears and sense of smell more than on the other watches makes one more sensitive to visual distractions. Or am I talking outta my ass again?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 14, 2017)

I always figure that the price of something is an attempt to recoup R&D, but Apple really hasn't done anything that hasn't been done by someone else... Comes off as a complete money grab to find their utopian idea of a technocracy. 

Remember that time when Apple needed a software company to pull it out of debt?


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I guess the first and most important question is, will you shell out a grand to get one?
> 
> My 6s is in perfect condition; so while I know they will give me a few hundred dollars for it towards an 8, do I really want to do an upgrade?
> 
> ...


I think the "x" is the one that's going to be a grand. And if you break it down it's only an extra 83 dollars a month if your carrier allows payment plans.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 15, 2017)

I actually preordered the 8. I couldn't justify going to the X. I've been rocking a iPhone 5 that dies randomly and to upgrade with my provider it was $23/month. Not too bad.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> My Galaxy S6 has like three different LED colors for messages.


I loved my S6 Edge. I'm not overly in love with my S8. Even though it has the curved glass, many features are gone, like the ability to read news or get scores just on the side bezel while the phones main screen is turned off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2017)

*Any thoughts on the watch?*

I'm going to keep my 6s for a while longer, but am seriously considering upgrading from first generation watch to the 3rd.  Especially like the water resistance and additional functionality.

To add - I don't get why folks spend all the extra money just to get the stainless steel.  I've had a black aluminium since they first came out and barely a scratch on the thing...which makes me wish even more that "they'd" give something toward it for a trade-up.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2017)

:-/.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2017)

If you really wanted a phone watch you could have gotten one from China in 2008.  For the most part there really wasn't much of an upgrade with that watch unless the wrist HR is drastically better.  If it is that could snag some folks in the multi-sport community.  But if you use it a bunch it lasts a day based on this:


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

How long till it's jailbroke. We should start a pool.

I'm thinking 21 days


----------



## Serenity (Sep 17, 2017)

Very much in the Apple camp.  We never upgrade devices until they become unreliable.  I feel iPhones are designed to be replaced.  So that's my only gripe when it comes to Apple is the battery related issues that feel well before their time.

So no, I would not upgrade as soon as it's available.  As long as I can be guaranteed a two hour window on my iPhone 6S for runs where I have music and a couple of GPS apps running, then I'll keep it.  I'll just have to keep carrying the battery pack and cable for longer adventures...  

However, my Quadlock case is married to my iPhone.  I bought it for the great mount system (bike), but the case it's also sleek and tough.  I drop my phone often and so far it's never broken.  Wouldn't trust myself with a new phone unless I was certain the associated Quadlock was out.

I have an iPad, I love my iPad.  The drawing apps with the stylus is fabulous.

I still haven't felt a compelling reason to buy the Apple Watch.  I just had a quick look now and it looks like it will do what I'd need it to do for a run.  But if I have to fiddle with settings to sync this and that, I think I'll just bring the whole phone with me.  I've invested in enough clothes that have pockets that hold my iPhone!

Not sure how I feel about this removal of the home button.  I'm not a gadget person, I don't like change on a device level.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> How long till it's jailbroke. We should start a pool.
> 
> I'm thinking 21 days



Is there really a point to Jailbreak anymore?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Is there really a point to Jailbreak anymore?



Not really sure. I went to defcon this year and they had a talk about jailbreaking the iWatch.. Think the reasoning was.. Just because they could. 

That aside.. Reason I prefer android device is because of root and sudo. Device functions just fine without, but I like the customizability. I'm guessing it's the same with jailbreaking.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

I gave up attempting to jailbreak iPhones once the 5S came out. For the most part they do everything I need them to do now.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I gave up attempting to jailbreak iPhones once the 5S came out. For the most part they do everything I need them to do now.



When your expectations have been lowered so far, it would do everything Apple thinks you need.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2017)

It is almost comical how fast my battery drains now that I have upgraded my iPhone 6s to iOS 11.


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It is almost comical how fast my battery drains now that I have upgraded my iPhone 6s to iOS 11.



I've noticed the same thing. If you don't use the phone, the battery usage isn't that bad....if you're into using the phone you'll have problems.

A few things that may help:
iOS 11: How to improve iPhone battery life
iOS 11 update killing your iPhone’s battery? Here’s how to fix


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 1, 2017)

The fact that you need 'fixes' to apple generated 'updates' speaks to the product quality of Apple. It's like Apple phones are designer handbags or shoes for the unisex masses. This Moss clip sums up the zaniness of Apple acolytes. #drinkthekoolaid


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2018)

IOS 11.2.5 is the newest update and is pretty cool.  She will read you the latest news updates from CNN, Fox, NPR, or Washington Post. (I have mine set on Fox).

Just say "hey Siri, read the news" and it does.  I think it pulls from the news sites hourly podcasts, I've been playing with it a bit and really like it.

As an aside, I said, "Hey Siri, Sports Report".  And she read me the latest ESPN sports headlines! 

Very cool IOS update this is!

ETA - This does not work if your phone is in "low power mode".


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 9, 2018)

Let the Son of Siri killings begin.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 9, 2018)

It's not iOS but my android has something similar with the alarms I set. It does what you mentioned and pull the top headlines on the internet from various places, I'm not sure if Bixby can do what you described and just read headlines on demand.

But I agree, it's a really cool feature. Still amazes me that not that long ago all we had were flipphones and Nokias.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 9, 2018)

Kind of like what I've been doing with Alexa for a couple of years? Ground breaking


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 10, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> It's not iOS but my android has something similar with the alarms I set. It does what you mentioned and pull the top headlines on the internet from various places, I'm not sure if Bixby can do what you described and just read headlines on demand.
> 
> But I agree, it's a really cool feature. Still amazes me that not that long ago all we had were flipphones and Nokias.


Siri is like three years behind..."Ok Google, read news"  Freaked me out, no thanks.


----------



## CQB (Feb 10, 2018)

Would that be a kind of censorship? It’s drawing a long bow but If you chose your sources personally no. If an algorithm picks your choices for news at random I’d be wary.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 10, 2018)

CQB said:


> Would that be a kind of censorship? It’s drawing a long bow but If you chose your sources personally no. If an algorithm picks your choices for news at random I’d be wary.



It's interesting you bring that up, I was just talking with a friend yesterday about whether or not the way Google, Twitter, and YouTube does it's search algorithms is a mild and subtle form censorship. Personally, I think it is outright censorship albeit not on the scale of Brave New World and 1984, it's actively picking and choosing what articles, tweets, and videos one sees. 

For example, the average person doesn't put that much effort into researching stories or looking into the history of something and so they take it at face value. Case in point the legend that Mr. Rogers was a stone cold pipe hitter, instead of just a geriatric in a sweater vest. A quick google search will reveal that the legend is false but how many people are going to take the time to do that? Sure a few will, but like the guy, @Ooh-Rah mentioned there will always be that one who believes it and actively tries to spread it and that's all it takes to start a movement or spread an ideology. 

All of this is the absolute basis of PYSOPs isn't it? It's still censorship and active manipulation of the information you have access to even if its just a little bit harder to find it.


----------



## CQB (Feb 10, 2018)

I find the news function on Windows 10 to be a good source of news particularly if you want up to date information on what Gigi Hadad wore shopping in Paris or how to lose 40 kilos on a fail safe diet. 1984 wasn’t meant to be an instruction manual. 
I do get news in the form of podcasts which one may surmise is similar but it’s a choice I personally make & not an automated one.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 10, 2018)

At least you get to hear about what Gigi Hadad is or isnt wearing..for a while all I was getting was stuff about Bannon and Wolff 

I've started using podcasts as well specifically the Covert Contact one, I just wish he would do them more frequently.


----------



## CQB (Feb 10, 2018)

Covert Contact is intermittent but it looks to be better quality as the author sees it, rather than volume. I look forward to anything they produce.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2018)

Back on track please...

If you want to bash the iPhone, start a thread for that.
If you want to ... @CQB  and @SaintKP hell I don't even know what you guys are talking about here....


----------



## CQB (Feb 10, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Back on track please...
> 
> If you want to bash the iPhone, start a thread for that.
> If you want to ... @CQB  and @SaintKP hell I don't even know what you guys are talking about here....


Very good, we’ll return to our normal programming.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 10, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah we're talking about whether Gigi Hadid should have to wear clothing or not...I think?



But your point is read loud and clear


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> @Ooh-Rah we're talking about whether Gigi Hadid should have to wear clothing or not...I think?


----------

